# Going into labor with a cold?



## PapayaMom

39W3D here, and coming down with a cold. What are the chances I will go into labor while sick? I haven't ever heard of anyone having their baby while sick but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen, right? Also anyone know what I can do to help move this cold along?


----------



## gcgirl

I don't know about a cold, but my great-grandmother had the mumps when she birthed my grandma. Talk about uncomfortable! And it was a triple-digit summer day, too.


----------



## wombatclay

It happens...a few mamas in my birth group last time had an evil local flu during their births (I had recovered maybe two days before dd was born, but it still wasn't totally gone). They said they felt pretty good during the actual labor but then pretty rotten afterwards since their bodies were just drained...and I blame some of my c/s on having been so sick right before labor since I just didn't have any energy reserves to draw on (since I hadn't been able to keep food down for days!).

Anyway, if you can, rest rest rest! Ask your care provider about which meds you can take if necessary (usually things like sudafed, guafenesin, tylenol, and cepocol are okay if you need them). Teas like Throat Coat and HerbaTussin (both by Traditional Medicinals) usually get an okay too.

Get lots of fluids (especially things like orange juice or cranberry juice, or hot water with lemon and honey...things that change the temp and the ph of the throat and can help clear out the nasty bugs), eat more yogurt or add an acidopholus suppl to keep your gut flora happy (if you have a popsicle maker thingie you can blend plain yogurt with juice and freeze it for a nutritious and soothing popsicle), and consider getting either a saline nasal spray or neti pot to help clear out your nose/sinuses.

Hang in there mama! I just got over a three week cold and it's no fun being sick and really pregnant! Happy birthing....


----------



## gini1313

I coughed my baby out







: It hurt like h*ll, but made for fewer pushes







Besides, dh thought it was funny to watch me cough and see baby's head come out a little bit more. Luckily, he waited to tell me until after she was born.

If you have a cold, you will still manage... But, do rest as much as you can before labor so you won't be too exhausted.


----------



## marisa

In my own experience, my body waits for me to get over my colds before going into labor!


----------



## nova22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa* 
In my own experience, my body waits for me to get over my colds before going into labor!

Same here, and I've had a couple close calls.







Good luck!


----------



## PapayaMom

thanks everyone. I hope this goes away soon it's just a drippy runny nose sore throat sort of thing, certainly not as bad as the flu. I have ben resting and drinking and resting and drinking hopefully it will clear out soon.


----------



## MonicaS

I had my 2nd DD(1st VBAC, no less) while I was miserably sick and could barely breathe with my congestion. I had an appt at 39 wk 6 days, and the OB said I was still closed tight. She said nothing was going to happen soon, so "let's get you better." I took one antibiotic(I know







), then went into labor that night. I had my DD the next afternoon. I felt horrible while trying to breathe through the pain w/ no airflow through my nose and a sore throat, but I got my VBAC!


----------



## ~Boudicca~

I had my daughter last thursday. At the beginning of the week, I had one hell of a sinus infection--the headache and pressure was so bad that I couldn't pick my head up with out wincing and feeling dizzy. On Wednesday, I was desperate and couldn't imagine going into labor and pushing with a headache that bad, so I went to my doc to get on some antibiotics to clear it up before the baby came.

Well, she showed up the next day! And the weird thing is, my headache disappeared as soon as my water broke. My labor and delivery were wonderful, and I felt like I was never sick at all.


----------



## GooeyRN

I had a rotten cold when I went into labor. It sucked. I did take sudafed. It helped some. Thankfully, dd did not catch the cold.


----------

